# #1 for the Striker longbow



## jekilpat (Oct 2, 2017)

Made a quick, last minute afternoon hunt and finally managed to get one into range. Only a runt, but it counts. Shot a steep angle & guess I only got one lung. Sucker died running down a ridge with a sharp drop off into a gorge. I heard all the normal sounds you look forward to hearing after the shot, except the slide at the end lasted way too long. Sure enough, slid all the way to the bottom of the gorge. Thankfully, I took a tip from Dendy and had my trusty pillowcase and trash bag with me, so I just boned it out and 'billy-goated' back up the hill.  I've killed quite a few with the recurve, but I wanted to try a longbow this season - so that's my first ever with it.  50# Striker longbow & TigerShark broadhead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2017)

Gotta love it! Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 2, 2017)

Packing them out is the only way, good job. Congratulations.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that. Good job man.


----------



## chrisharper (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats! I bought a Striker longbow for this season as well. Took my first doe with it a few weeks back. Sweet shooting bow, I love it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 2, 2017)

Outstanding !  Them runts are harder to hit ! Lol ! That's a fine memory you made there. Way to break that longbow in. Congratulations on a fine hunt.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sounds like good evening congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 2, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that one, good deal!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 2, 2017)

Way to go jekilpat!!!  Thats the way to break in the new longbow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2017)

Glad you're helping w Dendys slow start
..


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

Good job!RC


----------



## devolve (Oct 12, 2017)

Fantastic!! Good eats right there


----------



## GrayG (Oct 12, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2017)

Well done sir!!!!


----------

